# How much honey? Too much?



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello all, I have been considering beekeeping for a few years now. I have hesitated because I don't know anybody around here that keeps bees.
I was wondering, if I have just one hive, will I have way too much honey? Its just the two of us and a large jar of honey will last me four months or more. My other reason for wanting bees is that I have a couple dozen fruit trees, and I like to garden some too. Plus I find bees very interesting creatures. (And I enjoy taking care of living things too.) Would I be taking on alot of work and expense, when I have no one to sell honey to? Advice please?


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Another idea, maybe it would make sense to find someone locally who sells honey and buy from them, while learning the hobby? Anybody in the south Lexington Ky area keep bees? Thanks, Mary.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Best advice I can give is get two hives. You then can compear them to know when some thing is not right with one, also you can take from one to help the other out.

Once you have your own bee hives you will use more honey in your cooking. National Honey Board web site has thousands of recipes. From honey drinks to a full blown honey ham dinner.

You will never have to buy a gift again either. A jar of honey with decortive ribbions and bows make great gifts.
Fancy quilted jar of honey.









A bear for a child, perhaps.









And a drip less upside down jar, I use this to add honey to my tea with out making a mess.









Here is a link to Kentucky bee clubs where you may find help near you.

http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/a...tion/index.htm
http://www.ksbabeekeeping.org/default.htm


 Al


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the links, and the Honey Board website. I look forward to seeing the recipes. I think I'll wait a bit, do some more research before I commit myself to another thing. Thanks again, Mary.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You can leave them with their honey, if you wish. It will hurt nothing.

If you DO leave them with their honey, you might wish to split the hive and sell the split, as they will raise a LOt of babies: out here such nucs are worth about $70. And, it might not be true that there are no other beekeepers: a lot of people are afraid of bees, and sometimes it is easier to keep silent about it. If they do not notice the box, then they will not yell at you when they get stung by a wasp or a hornet and blame your bees.

Lastly, consider 2 hives. I started with one and the new queen was lost one year, and I did not know it until the bees got old and grumpy. If I had a second hive I could have combined them or given them some sealed brood and an egg. 

The thing is, hives change queens when they feel like they need to change queens, and if something eats the new queen on her mating flight then it is too late for the bees to replace her. They no longer have a baby young enough to feed into a queen. 

I had known they had a sealed queen cell: I did not realize in time that the young queen did not make it. If I had had a second hive I could have done better than watch the old ones drift off.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oh, yes.

I often give honey to my parents and siblings for Christmas: home made gifts are enjoyed in my family.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It is probably to late to find your own Kentuckey bees this year any way.

So use the year to find a bee keeping club near you.

Just a bee keeper near you who may be willing to mentor you this summer.

Any time is an exellant time to learn how to cook with honey and go to http://www.honey.com/consumers/recipes/recipes.asp
Just to see what is just so yummy you will buy some honey to try a recipe.
http://www.honey.com/consumers/recipes/recipe_detail.asp?RecipeID=1670


Is also a good time to build all the wooden wear for next spring.

 Al


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

Too much honey is an oxymoron. A contradiction in terms.


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes...there's never been too much honey.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Last year was my first year with one hive. They did well and had plenty of stores so I took a few frames of honey. I made up some small jars and gave some to family members and hubby's co-worker. Most people take it and don't seem too thrilled. Most don't eat much honey. But it wasn't long before some of those were calling and asking "do you have any more honey?". I told them they'd have to wait til next year. Once you give out a few jars, people will be coming to you for more.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

Give people free samples and then sell it for a premium.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Honey Pusher


----------

